

An introduction to OpenGL 4.1 - oscarferdin
http://rastergrid.com/blog/2010/08/an-introduction-to-opengl-4-1/

======
Dornkirk
> ARB_ES2_compatibility

Can anyone comment on this? What's the standard procedure, do I just write
regular ES2 code and it's somehow automatically GL 4.1? Or what would I have
to do? (OpenGL noob here)

